# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الكراسي العلمية - بصائر وبشائر لطلبة العلم المغاربة-

## المورسلي المغربي

إعلان 

تحت شعار :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 


تعلن المندوبية الجهوية للشؤون الإسلامية لجهة الرباط سلا زمور زعير بتنسيق مع المجلس العلمي المحلي لمدينة الرباط عن انطلاق مشروع :


*الكراسي العلمية بصائر و بشائر 
*
كرسي الإمام عطية (مادة التفسير, المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز) الشيخ مصطفى البحياوي -منطقة اليوسفية- مسجد الحسن الثاني
كرسي الإمام مالك (مادة الفقه, الموطأ) الشيخ سعيد الكملي - منطقة حسان - مسجد السنة
كرسي الإمام ابن آجروم (مادة النحو,الآجرومية) الشيخ عبد الله اكديرة - منطقة حسان - المسجد الأعظم
كرسي الإمام ورش (مادة القراءات, الدرر اللوامع في أصل مقرإ الإمام نافع) الشيخ المقرئ محمد بن الشريف السحابي - سلا - المسجد الأعظم-

للمزيد من المعلومات : 0537268010 


وفقنا الله للعلم النافع و العمل الصالح

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

جزى الله الشيوخ خيرا

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------

